# clone in dirt



## CDN_BUD (Apr 7, 2008)

i have never had any luck trying to clone in water ive only had luck by planting it as soon as i cut it and use the rooting hormon. i planted my clone in a clear pot and its been 2 weeks and theres roots everywhere. it has grown just over a inch taller and is growing new sets of leave and branches. i cut it off the plant when it was in its 2nd week of flowering so the buds that where on it have turned into bud pockets? seems to be perfectly healthy. 3 days ago i started 2 more clones the same way. 

is there any side effects to the plant from doing it this way or is it fine?
what type of cfl or flouro should i use? 
do i keep the light on 24/7?
how far should i have my cfl light from the plant?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

I would cut clones as soon as you can tell the sex of the plant you are wanting to clone. It won't hurt to reveg the clones after you cut them and plant them in dirt. Should be just fine. Keep your lights as close as possible to the plants without burning them. Should be about an inch or two with cfls and floros. Take care and keep us posted. Be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd leave the lights on 24/7. Too bad you waited until it started flowering to take a clone... ah well, I'm sure everything will be ok in the end.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

It is better to wait until your plants show pre-flowers and then clone the females but this method works too. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jun 5, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> It is better to wait until your plants show pre-flowers and then clone the females but this method works too. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


I read its better to take a clone first then flower the clone to see what sex of the plant is. it said when you flower your mother then take clones it takes away from the smell taste yield when you have to reveg


----------



## lyfr (Jun 5, 2008)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> I read its better to take a clone first then flower the clone to see what sex of the plant is. it said when you flower your mother then take clones it takes away from the smell taste yield when you have to reveg


plants show preflower in veg, hence preflower.


----------



## Abso (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it simply plant stress that you are all worried about when cloning into flower so they won't hermie? 

 I never got a straight answer on that.


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> Is it simply plant stress that you are all worried about when cloning into flower so they won't hermie?
> 
> I never got a straight answer on that.


Taking a cutting, should never stress a plant into hermapgrodism. If it does, it ain't a keeper anyway.. "IMHO:"


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jun 6, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> plants show preflower in veg, hence preflower.


yea thats true but if u dont want to wait until the 4th or 5th month into veg to see preflowers. U can clone the first cutting then flower, that way u can find out the sex while you mother plant matures. remember your clone will only be as mature as the mother. if u clone from a plant that is 2 mos then you clone will be 2 mos so on and so on. A matured clones will grow bigger better buds than those that arent matured. And when I say matured I mean 4 mos +


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 6, 2008)

> 4th or 5th month into veg to see preflowers.


Ime preflowers can show as early as 3 weeks veg but usually in between 3-5 weeks.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jun 6, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Ime preflowers can show as early as 3 weeks veg but usually in between 3-5 weeks.


  I personally havent seen pre flowers that early are we talking about from seed or clone I was talking about from seed


----------



## hertz (Jun 7, 2008)

I have seen preflowers around 6 weeks into veg from seed. Very common, in fact I'd say its normal, but could depend on the strain too.


----------



## moses781 (Jun 7, 2008)

ok ok i have been trying to get a clone gowing for a minute now and no luck i usally cu then put rooting hormone and put them in a rockwool cube?? that fails every time! so this time i cut them under water and left them their with rooting hormone and they are still alive i am wondering till when what am i doing rong and what should i be doing


----------



## Abso (Jun 7, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Taking a cutting, should never stress a plant into hermapgrodism. If it does, it ain't a keeper anyway.. "IMHO:"



Hmm, so whats all the worry about then?


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 11, 2008)

cuttings + practice = perfect! i was shown with a scalpel and clonex(rootinghormone) how to take best cuts. i have never done b4 pre flowers show and i have had 90% success! you must spray water mist on the cuttings, and 4 best growth (internodal tightness) use a flouresent (1-2inches away) 
clones placed into soil rather than cubes will take longer to root (just my experiernce) Some strains also are very hard to clone - i found that the heavily indica in my indoor garden only 1/10 worked and i ended up binning that clone cuz it was weak! sorry if i rambled i am blazin some blueberry......nothing quite like growing ur own-then toking it up!!!! 
peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2008)

> are we talking about from seed or clone


Seed.


----------

